# home theater basement help



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys I need all the help I can get

So I had to replace the the water heater yesterday.... i did it so that incase it pours outr water it goes into the pan and drains into the french drains.

I have the whole basement ripped apart, I took down all the ugly wall panels. I removed the 30yr old carpet
And what I saw was white powdery lime Which from what I know are the minerals which are coming up from the concrete floor and/or wall.

They had used 1x6 to hold up the panel walls against the concrete block wall.

well I was thinking I would get another set of 1x6 and put them over the existing 1x6 which then would be better for me to insert some insulation behind the drywall. ??

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...talogId=10053&productId=202389995&R=202389995

this way I can also purchase new wall sockets for the electric they had 1in sockets which i never seen before..

another issue "french drains" the edge of the slabs in some areas were cracked and broken off so i decided to clean them up and get ready to fix up those areas what do you guys recomend for the type cement ??

I just posted some pics take a look see what you guys would do I know alot of your are builders out there.
Also what can I use to to put on that hot water baseboard piping for insulation?
let me know guys thank you !!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

I know they sell pipe insulation at home depot/menards etc that is dark gray and has a slit down teh length of it so you can put it over a pipe. As far as what concrete to use again menards has many bags to choose from. Mix it up and try to form it as needed. It will mix fairly thick so you may be able to form it for a corner without needing to build a 90 degree wooden form. It would also be a good idea to use bigger boxes. more room is more room for heat dissapation. Alot of cramped wires in a small space can cause heat issues


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you mean to post some pictures?

I don't see any reason to use that solar guard for insulation. Is there heating and cooling, ventilation, etc? I assume it is fully surrounded by ground walls with the house above, where the temperature should be easy to maintain at a comfortable level. I am not sure if there would be any value in placing styrofoam type sheets and stripping them between the 1 x 6's (or you could use 1 x 4's). 

I would also recommend you ask a professional to come look at it. Most of them will give you a free estimate and give recommendations of what needs to be done.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

Styrofoam is a great idea on the concrete walls, not just because of the temperature insulation, but to keep moisture from seeping into your walls. If you put a solid layer of rigid foam insulation on your walls (underneath any wood strips you use to put walls on) you keep that moisture and lime and stuff from getting into the wood and the sheetrock, keeping your basement from getting musty or damageed by moisture.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

When I finished my basement some 25 years ago I coated the concrete block with a moisture stop coating. I think the name of it was Dam Stop or something like that. It was a thick paint type of stuff that was the consistency of cake batter. Messy to install, but boy does it keep everything nice, dry and low humidity.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We painted both sides of our walls with a sealant of some sort, don't remember what it was, but I am sure Lowe's or similar could give you some recommendations. We just have the painted concrete block walls and we have never had any moisture issues, it is dry.


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

Okay so i removed all wood on the walls.. cleaned up everthing im gonna do 2 coats blue max from ames. And primer with another 2 coats on floor. Then im gonna build out the walls as any other room in house. Also going to use real goodl insulation between the concrete block walland drywall. Do the moldings and Then bring in the carpet all set. Again only thing i want to know is wgat kind of cement can be used to fix the edge of the concrete floor slab?! Kuickrete 5000 ?


----------



## onorio56 (Mar 11, 2012)

I would use typar/tyvek house wrap on the inside wall, build your 2x4 stud wall, insulate the stud cavity, vapor barrier if required in your area.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

ItsADucati2012 said:


> Okay so i removed all wood on the walls.. cleaned up everthing im gonna do 2 coats blue max from ames. And primer with another 2 coats on floor. Then im gonna build out the walls as any other room in house. Also going to use real goodl insulation between the concrete block walland drywall. Do the moldings and Then bring in the carpet all set. Again only thing i want to know is wgat kind of cement can be used to fix the edge of the concrete floor slab?! Kuickrete 5000 ?


I would think any type of ready mix bag of concrete would work fine.


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

hey guys ok so i got the quick set concrete mix. Im goin to get that done tonight- I think. Knicks are playing tonight.. haha...

Anyways now i also decided to use the Typar seesm to be 50% stronger than Tyveks product im guessing the Metro wrap would be best to use against the conrete block walls. then I see this which blow awat both of them its called DELTA DRY let me know wif you guys used this before! 
[email protected]


----------



## onorio56 (Mar 11, 2012)

Does not matter which product you use, its purpose is to stop the insulation from touching the concrete outside walls. It also allows the wall to breath outward. It is an air and water barrier, do not confuse it with a vapor barrier though. 
Put it up with the writing towards the outside wall, the same orientation as you would see when being used outdoors.


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

so you said to use this against the wall even the wall will have 2 coats of Blue max coat?
with PL300. 

is it better to use screws or nails for the 2x4s in concrete slab.. 
also is it better to use screws or nails to build up the 2x4 walls....
I keep reading and seeing differ things..


----------



## onorio56 (Mar 11, 2012)

yes, thats right, you do not want the insulation to touch the walls.
just staple it to the floor joists and then let it drape along the walls.
the wall frame will hold it in place.

It does not matter screws or nails, your preference, I prefer screws because its a lot easier to take apart if you make a mistake. If using screws, if available, use an impact driver and roberston screws if you can find them.

As for securing to the floor, I used 3" concrete nails with a small mallet, went in really well. If not and you want to do it fast, rent a Hilti or Ramset powder actuated tool and nail to your hearts content. You only need the nails to stop the wall from moving so only 3 or 4 nails for every 8' length.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

Nails can bend, generally screws break instead. Since houses tend to shift a bit, it's my understanding that it's best to use nails for framing.


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

I was told the same for nails. but I was thinking of maybe doing . for the 2x4s for framing but the house has already settled for the last 27 years,. 

and for the floor frame
one is to drill the hole through the 2x4. then hammer in the acnhor bolt then screw down the bolt to 2x4..it will not go anywhere...
OR... drill into concrete..then use 2 nails side by side and then hammer them in tight. 
then there is just using again the hammer drill and just using concrete screws.
also NEW UPDATE: 
started to caulk the small windows which I have found tiny drip or moister through the concrete so i sealed them up nice. 
im gonna use this amazing grout to just clean up the small cracks and fill the small holes from the nails before I coat the walls with blue max. 
I finished the slabs which were broken on the edges .I framed them out came out nice and leveled.
just have one more corner to do.i hope this blue max comes out good this stuff was expensive. 
175$ for 5 gal but you gotta make sure to do 2 COATS!. some people do 4 coats .this stuff is awesome.
i need some help on how to frame out these windows/walls since the walls are now actually built out and away from the original panels.


----------



## onorio56 (Mar 11, 2012)

MrAngles said:


> Nails can bend, generally screws break instead. Since houses tend to shift a bit, it's my understanding that it's best to use nails for framing.


You would never, ever use a screw for load bearing construction , unless that screw was rated/ approved for that application, because of the shear strength of the nail vs screws. Since these are interiour walls no problems using screws. I an interior wall moves enough to shear off a screw you have a much greater problem than screws in your frame walls.


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=djotP-sR4mU&desktop_uri=/watch?v=djotP-sR4mU.. they make special screws for concrete those blue screws u see thats what they r used for....


Here u go bud.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

onorio56 said:


> You would never, ever use a screw for load bearing construction , unless that screw was rated/ approved for that application, because of the shear strength of the nail vs screws. Since these are interiour walls no problems using screws. I an interior wall moves enough to shear off a screw you have a much greater problem than screws in your frame walls.


Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## onorio56 (Mar 11, 2012)

they make special screws for concrete those blue screws u see thats what they're used for"

yes i'm familiar with tapcons.
they work well also, make sure you drill deeper than what you will need for the screw length and try to clean out the hole as best possible. the residue from the concrete remains in the hole and the screw will not be able to seat all the way. again, you will need about a 3" screw.


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

okay guys why is it thaT THIS forum is the only one that always has issue with pic uploading"?

how much smaller can you choose than "small" when saving the photo....


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

I always just use imageshack.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I created a photobucket account specifically for HTS use. I host them there and then just image copy - never have an issue with size.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

+1 for Photobucket! You can upload all your photos to a library in Photobucket..edit and re-size them..
Then just click on the IMG tag and paste them into your post..


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

If your taking it via phone PicsArt is what I use


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you


----------

